# Blue bottle flies (problems and sources)



## drotski (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello, several months ago I found a supplier of blue bottle spikes that I had good luck with. They do not sell them to be hatched into flies, but as a bait or reptile food. For the last two months, the hatch rate was less than 10%...I originally blamed my humidity level this time of year. They would pupate fine, but few would hatch. 

I recently ordered blue bottle pupae from mantisplace.com, which I love, but there is some problem for my location and theirs with the USPS. At no fault of Rebecca's, EVERY shipment is late in shipping...I can only accept a delivery on a Tuesday or Wednesday, anything shipped Monday arrives Thursday from there (and always gets a rescheduled date from USPS). But last week, the shipment happened to arrive (a day late) before I went to work. The pupae have been hatching great! I finally have flies again!

I preferred the spikes because they seemed to last longer in the fridge...does anyone have another source of hatchable spikes, or another good place to buy good pupae? Or any advice as to how I should handle spikes?


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 6, 2016)

you should try out getting them cape cod roaches they have spikes and I also think pupa


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2016)

http://forkedtreeranch.com/

http://www.rainbowmealworms.net/250-spikes-fly-larvae/

http://www.grubco.com/index.cfm


----------



## drotski (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. I will look into these suppliers. 

Does anyone have any input as to why the hatch rate from my old supplier became so bad? The maggots seemed very healthy.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 8, 2016)

drotski said:


> Thank you for the replies. I will look into these suppliers.
> 
> Does anyone have any input as to why the hatch rate from my old supplier became so bad? The maggots seemed very healthy.


I've seen a few threads about it before on here. The typical theory is that they are sprayed with some additive to make them stay as spikes/larvae longer for sale, which leads to very low successful pupation. In which case their lifecycle ends before they emerge from a pupae, or the process is affected by the additive killing them as pupae.

I'm sure it was Rick or Rebecca who talked about it originally. For more responses start a new topic, and hopefully someone can clear it up.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 9, 2016)

I dont know about an additive. Maybe Grubco does that. There is only one supplier known in the entire U.S. and that is forked tree ranch. Grubco buys from them as do I. Only thing is Grubco lies about it. haha. I tried buying 25,000 from them once. They said they raised their own. liar, liar, pants on fire..... Same box Forked tree sends, actually was same box they used to send to Grubco, with my address label over theirs. Stupid to say the least, if you lie about simple things, then I can't trust you. Spikes should always hatch unless they have bad weather in shipping. I believe I sent you a pm that I would send you another order if you paid shipping. Let me know.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 9, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont know about an additive. Maybe Grubco does that. There is only one supplier known in the entire U.S. and that is forked tree ranch. Grubco buys from them as do I. Only thing is Grubco lies about it. haha. I tried buying 25,000 from them once. They said they raised their own. liar, liar, pants on fire..... Same box Forked tree sends, actually was same box they used to send to Grubco, with my address label over theirs. Stupid to say the least, if you lie about simple things, then I can't trust you. Spikes should always hatch unless they have bad weather in shipping. I believe I sent you a pm that I would send you another order if you paid shipping. Let me know.


Ah, alright thanks for clearing that up Rebecca. I think I was getting my feeders mixed (in-particular the bottle flies and super mealworms (and wax worms)).






That is crazy about Grubco - they even sent you the evidence to prove they weren't honest (label and all). I guess at least it helped confirm your suspensions.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 9, 2016)

If anyone's interested, there was a 'Dirty Jobs' segment on the Forked Tree Ranch Maggot Farm.


----------



## drotski (Mar 9, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont know about an additive. Maybe Grubco does that. There is only one supplier known in the entire U.S. and that is forked tree ranch. Grubco buys from them as do I. Only thing is Grubco lies about it. haha. I tried buying 25,000 from them once. They said they raised their own. liar, liar, pants on fire..... Same box Forked tree sends, actually was same box they used to send to Grubco, with my address label over theirs. Stupid to say the least, if you lie about simple things, then I can't trust you. Spikes should always hatch unless they have bad weather in shipping. I believe I sent you a pm that I would send you another order if you paid shipping. Let me know.


No need for replacements, my last shipment arrived late, but unharmed. Not your fault, but every time I order from you, USPS delivers a day late. I don't have this problem elsewhere. Looking into these other sources, you still have the best prices (with shipping). I will probably buy these from you going forward. Not to mention, you always have the BEST selection of supplies!


----------

